# Ruddedogg and any others, please help me



## deepthinker (Jul 9, 2006)

Ruddedogg, it seems that you are the man when it comes to cooking what you catch and I was just wondering if you could help me with my cooking skills. Mainly concerning the fish and crabs I catch down in Panama city, Florida. Spanish mackeral, Pompano, Blue crab, stone crabs and others. If you or anyone else could lend a hand I would be very appreciative of your time and know-how. 

Thanks,
Shawn C.
P.S. It would also help me alot to know about anything that I need to do before cooking them, like deveining scaling or any other very important pointers.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I can offer you some fish tips*

If you can't filet and skin your catch and get a substantial amount of meat......It is tooo small. That being said I filet, skin and de-bone almost every fish that I prepare for the table. The exception being when I grill em 

The following is a deep fry preparation.

I have been working with batter dipped fish recently. The way to do this is take the seasoned flour you dredge your fish in, before frying, then add a can or bottle of your favorite beverage (Be it soda or beer). Dip your fish in the batter and place them directly in some hot oil. The oil should be hot but not smoking.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*No problem*

Fish like mackerel, blue, and pompano are a little oily and have to me a heavy fish taste. Sometimes that can be a little over bearing. To cut back on that and the oil, soak your fillets over night in milk or buttermilk. That will draw out the some of the oil and heavy fish taste. You can grill them, broil em or how ever you like. Mackerel and blue I like broiled. I just had grilled pompano a few days ago and it was ok. As for the crabs, shrimp etc, . Always devein your shrimp. The best way I like to prepare shrimp and crabs is if ya have a steamer put your spices, old bay, garlic powder, oinion powder in the water that youre gonna boil get fresh mint, thyme and rose mary. Place the fresh herbs in the steamer and the crabs on top. Really good eatin. If ya have anymore questions or want some good recipes drop me a line. Enjoy!!!


----------

